# Herbal muscle relaxer



## RLMS (Mar 10, 2003)

Does anyone have any thoughts on a herbal muscle relaxer.

BIL has been taking Skelaxin.

There has to be something natural, not manufactured.

Please


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Have a nice warm (not too hot) bath into which you've put a generous amount of bicarbonate of soda!

Or tie together some of the green bits of lemongrass into a bundle, with or without a generous sprig or two of rosemary, and let the water run over it while you run a bath. Let the bundle float in the water as you soak. It works really well to relax the muscles after you've been digging ditches or running marathons.

Other herbs which are muscle relaxants include: 
Basil, chamomile, Black Haw, peppermint, Kava Kava, Dong Quai (Chinese angelica), black pepper, caraway, cardamom seed, carrot (seed and root), clary sage, coriander (leaves and seed), fennel, lavender (an excellent all-round relaxant), palmarosa (use the essential oil in massage rubs), valerian. 

Most of these can be used externally as a rub, and you can take most as a tea also, or simply use the tasty ones as a regular thing in your diet.


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

RLMS said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on a herbal muscle relaxer.
> 
> 
> There has to be something natural, not manufactured.
> ...


homemade beer is natural! 2 weeks to remedy also!


----------



## RLMS (Mar 10, 2003)

culpeper said:


> Have a nice warm (not too hot) bath into which you've put a generous amount of bicarbonate of soda!
> 
> Or tie together some of the green bits of lemongrass into a bundle, with or without a generous sprig or two of rosemary, and let the water run over it while you run a bath. Let the bundle float in the water as you soak. It works really well to relax the muscles after you've been digging ditches or running marathons.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I have already passed it on.


----------



## RLMS (Mar 10, 2003)

Paranoid said:


> homemade beer is natural! 2 weeks to remedy also!


That is a great idea.

But since I have already passed culpepper's suggestion to BIL--------------

I think that I will do some in depth research regarding the validity of this method.

YAHOO :hobbyhors :hobbyhors :dance: :dance:


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Kava Kava


----------



## jazzy (Aug 17, 2006)

here are a couple of my favorites:

muscle soother oil
1/2 part lobelia tincture
1 part arnica tincture
8 parts oil
heat on stove til warm, not hot. cool a bit and put in a bottle, very good for rubs

arnica/st johns ointment
1 cup infused arinca oil
1/2 cup infused st johns wort oil
1 3/4 oz beeswax
1/8 teaspoon oi of wintergreen or peppermint
put oil in double boiler, add wax, heat on med to med hi to melt was completely. remove from heat and add the peppermint or wintergreen, add 1 capsule of vit E, prick the end and squeeze it out in to the mix, stir well.
pour into jars--baby food jars work great. label and date


kava/lemon balm/peppermint tincture --can use as a rub, or add a few drops to hot tea or water----also very good


----------



## kritterwood (Jan 27, 2007)

valerian root is the best natural herbal muscle relaxer ive found. stinks, but sure does work. puts you to sleep and relieves stress also.we use it for our back spasms.works wonderfully.


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

I draw a bath and add a whole bottle of hydrogen peroxide and 2 cups of Epson salts. Soak for at least 20 minutes. Relaxes me and lightens my hair all at the same time! te he! te he! 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------

